# VW Golf 1.4TSi 122PS - Some GTechniq porn



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, it's a gorgeous sunny day here in darkest Jockistan and it's all of 7°c which is the warmest day we've had in ages.

Following on from yesterday's GTecniq forum discussion on protecting my B-pillars, the deed is done, C4 applied following a minor disaster (see below), it went on like a dream and looks fantastic. C4 is a brilliant product to apply as long as the instructions are followed, I used GTechniq's supplied make-up applicator pads and a small MF cloth which as predicted went rather glassy afterwards and was discarded.

Also did my headlights and tail-lights and side windows with C3, and the black parts of the over-taking mirrors and other bits of trim with C4 - most impressed. I've still got the front grill, scuttle and windscreen wiper arms to do with C4 plus a few other assorted bits of black trim, but there isn't nearly as much bare plastic trim on the Mk6 Golf as on many modern car.









_VW Golf 1.4TSi 122PS - B-pillars with newly applied GTechniq C4_









_Golf headlight with newly applied C3_









_Golf tail-light with newly applied C3_

Just before starting to apply the C4, I dropped the bottle and chipped the bottom - SHOCK HORROR - badly enough to cause a leak but not to smash it thank goodness. Luckily SWMBO had a spare un-used 15ml glass aromatherapy oil bottle, so the contents were saved ... ... ...









A call to Peter at GTechniq has secured a replacement empty bottle - thanks Pete.

Lunch-break for a







sarnie &









I continued to take advantage of the good weather and applied GTechniq C4 to the RGM Bumper protector installed on my car - these are available for most cars and are especially good if like me you have a dog, but also to give your rear bumper protection from anything being put into/taken out of the boot/load area.




























More to follow - wheels need to come off for a full detail.


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Hmmm, very nice, must try some of that myself.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

any pics of the full car, thinking about a GTD and white is a maybe


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Pix here.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

liking the white, it's a popular colour at the moment and a lot of cars look "washed out" but the golf is looking sweet :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Pete - Candy White wasn't my first choice of colour, but the Steel Grey Golf I had ordered had its head unit stolen at the export hub at Emden and as a result had to be returned to the factory. It was a case of wait another six weeks plus for it to be turned around or take this one with identical spec except for colour. 

I wasn't a fan of white cars before but I love it now that I have it.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice car. :thumb: I do think the MK6 Golf looks good in white. Is this the 1.4 Turbo engine?

What do you think of the RGM bumper protector? I'm thinking of getting one of these for our Passat as some of the marks and dinks on the bumper are now beyond polishing I fear


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

very nice work mate


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, it's the 1.4TSi 122PS version - for only 1.4 litres it's got plenty power with the turbo charger and accelerates well, I'm very happy with it.

I can't speak highly enough of the RGM Protector - it's really well made of quality plastic with a slightly beaded finish and the fit is superb. It's fitted to the bumper with heavy-duty double sided tape. I have a very energetic ****er spaniel and it's essential to prevent scratches.

Go for it.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for info re the RGM panel :thumb: On our old Passat there was a protector built in, but nothing on the new shape one :wall:

I can feel the credit getting wrestless 

The 1.4T is supposed to be a corking engine from what I've heard and read


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

It just doesn't feel or handle like such a small engine. It's the first sub-2.0lt car I've had since 1988 and it's the most lively.

I looked at VW's own bumper protectors but thought that the RGM version was both better value and quality - I first read about them in Auto Express. I wish I'd known about them years ago. I bought mine on ebaY, I've PM'd details to you.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry to bring up an 'old' post, but since my mate Rob has the same car as me (bar me having a 3dr) I just wanted to say what a superb job you've got from GTechniq....very good stuff.

How durable do you tend to find it?

I'm an Autoglym fan & have done a few details using various AG stuff.

:thumb:


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice car mate :thumb:


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

DW58 said:


> Thanks Pete - Candy White wasn't my first choice of colour, but the Steel Grey Golf I had ordered had its head unit stolen at the export hub at Emden and as a result had to be returned to the factory. It was a case of wait another six weeks plus for it to be turned around or take this one with identical spec except for colour.
> 
> I wasn't a fan of white cars before but I love it now that I have it.


I know exactly where your coming from, I never liked white cars but I now have 2, the other halves white Hyundai i20 and Izzy the Ibiza 

P.s. golf looks wicked :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice mate.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Many thanks guys, although she's rather filthy at present, badly needing some TLC which she may get tomorrow.

The white beastie is going before too long to be replaced by a Sunset Red Mk.7 Golf 1.4TSi 122PS SE with DSG/paddles which I ordered a week ago.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Sorry to bring up an 'old' post, but since my mate Rob has the same car as me (bar me having a 3dr) I just wanted to say what a superb job you've got from GTechniq....very good stuff.
> 
> How durable do you tend to find it?
> 
> ...


The durability on the older GTechniq products was good, but things have improved a lot since them. She currently has C1.5 and looks great. Planning on doing the new beastie with Exo.

I'm absolutely delighted with Gtechniq products and have no intention of looking elsewhere. Only use two suppliers, GTechniq and Polished Bliss.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

The Sunset Red is a superb choice of colour, it will certainly be a rewarding colour to work on. 

I followed a silver 1.4 TSI SE MK7 Golf today & it appears that it doesn't have a 'visible' exhaust unlike the MK6?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW cracking job looking very nice


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Derek.



VW Golf-Fan said:


> The Sunset Red is a superb choice of colour, it will certainly be a rewarding colour to work on.


I certainly hope so Jim.



VW Golf-Fan said:


> I followed a silver 1.4 TSI SE MK7 Golf today & it appears that it doesn't have a 'visible' exhaust unlike the MK6?


I can't honestly comment - there has been some mention elsewhere of non-visible exhausts, but I'd thought it was in relation to the 1.6 TDi.

I'll have to do another stealth-recce to Hawco's and check it out. To be honest I haven't seen a lot of Mk.7s on the roads around here so far although Hawco's have put out at least a couple of dozen or more.

I saw a Mk.7 GTi today in what I think was Limestone Grey Met., looked quite nice but wouldn't have been my choice for a GTi.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

DW58 said:


> To be honest I haven't seen a lot of Mk.7s on the roads around here so far although Hawco's have put out at least a couple of dozen or more.
> 
> I saw a Mk.7 GTi today in what I think was Limestone Grey Met., looked quite nice but wouldn't have been my choice for a GTi.


There's been quite a lot of MK7's around near me (mostly SE's.) Never seen a MK7 GTI in the flesh yet. 

I love the new Limestone Grey & that's the colour I'd have on my GTI if I had one.

Think this is on a GT?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't like the 'squint' looking petrol cap on the MK7 - looks totally out of place? What's all that about?!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I followed a silver 1.4 TSI SE MK7 Golf today & it appears that it doesn't have a 'visible' exhaust unlike the MK6?


OK, I've just had a wander around the Hawco forecourt and saw the following:

1.6TDi SE 105PS - Single-pipe exhaust
1.4TSi SE 122PS - Twin-pipe exhaust
2.0TDi SE 150PS - Twin-pipe exhaust
2.0TDi GT 150PS - Twin-pipe exhaust
I didn't see:

1.2TSi 85PS
1.2TSi 105PS
1.6TDi 90PS
1.4TSi 140PS ACT - Twin-pipe exhaust
GTD - Twin-pipe exhaust
GTi - Twin-pipe exhaust
I guess the no visible exhaust is perhaps one or both of the 1.2TSi engines or perhaps the 1.6TDi 90PS - I can only say it's not one of the four listed above.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I don't like the 'squint' looking petrol cap on the MK7 - looks totally out of place? What's all that about?!


It's where you put the petrol/diesel Jim


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> The Sunset Red is a superb choice of colour, it will certainly be a rewarding colour to work on.
> 
> I followed a silver 1.4 TSI SE MK7 Golf today & it appears that it doesn't have a 'visible' exhaust unlike the MK6?





DW58 said:


> OK, I've just had a wander around the Hawco forecourt and saw the following:
> 
> 1.6TDi SE 105PS - Single-pipe exhaust
> 1.4TSi SE 122PS - Twin-pipe exhaust
> ...


From information gleaned from elsewhere, apparently the 1.6TDi 90PS engine has no visible exhaust, but as this is second hand information - perhaps the 1.2TSi engines may also have this arrangement.

To be confirmed.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> The Sunset Red is a superb choice of colour, it will certainly be a rewarding colour to work on.
> 
> I followed a silver 1.4 TSI SE MK7 Golf today & it appears that it doesn't have a 'visible' exhaust unlike the MK6?





DW58 said:


> OK, I've just had a wander around the Hawco forecourt and saw the following:
> 
> 1.6TDi SE 105PS - Single-pipe exhaust
> 1.4TSi SE 122PS - Twin-pipe exhaust
> ...


See updates (in red)


----------

